# Realplayer / Realone Alternativen



## CeoN (22. Juli 2003)

Hi,

Ich wollte mir auf http://www.antenne.de einige Commedyfiles anhörn, die jedoch alle den Realplayer bzw. das RealplayerPlugin benötigen.
Schwups lande ich auf der Seite von Real ( http://www.real.com ) un darf da lesen, dass es jetzt nur den "RealOne" Player gibt un diesen kann man nur 14 Tage testen, was mir jedoch nicht ganz reicht.

Wisst ihr zufällig Programme die Realfiles abspielen können ohne dass ich Tools von Real brauche und evtl. noch besser dass man die angehörten Files gleich speichern kann bzw. einen Stream mitschneiden kann?


----------



## norobot (23. Juli 2003)

es gibt auch einen werbefinanzierten RealOne Player..auch wenn der nicht großbildig umworben ist. Bin damit auch relativ zufrieden.


----------



## CeoN (24. Juli 2003)

Danke.
Nach deinem Beitrag hab ich mir die Seite nochmal genau angeschaut und siehe da: Rechts oben in der Ecke is miniklein: Gratis RealOne Player Downloaden.

Vielen Dank nochmals.

Allerdings bräuchte ich jetzt ein Tool damit ich das was ich anhöre auch abspeichern kann. Weiss jeman dazu was?


----------



## userlooser (13. März 2004)

*Realfiles speichern*

Hallo, nab's gerade zufällig gesehen, wies geht:

1. Realfile aus web abspielen (nur den Anfang)
2. Verbindung unterbrechen, nicht vorher die Übertragung im Realoneplayer unterbrechen
3. Erscheint Fehlermeldung mit Original-URL. Diese kann markiert und kopiert werden.
4. mit DL-Manager (z.B. bei "rtsp://..." mit Net Transport, kann man über Suchmaschinen finden) herunterladen.

Viel Glück


----------



## CeoN (13. März 2004)

Hat geklappt und danke auch für den Tipp zum Downloadmanager!

Hab allerdings nicht meine Verbindung unterbrochen, sondern die *.rm file aus dem Popupfenster Quellcode gesucht.

Danke nochmals!


----------

